
What are the best sources for US and global statistics? - WoohDang
I&#x27;ve become increasingly disenfranchised with mainstream and non-mainstream news&#x27; interpretation of the important narratives within the world. I&#x27;m looking for things like PPM of carbon in the atmosphere, current nuclear arsenal of the united states, car crashes per year by country, etc.
======
burfog
Wolfram Alpha is pretty good for random factual queries. It will even do
computation, so you can ask for the number of dietary calories in a cubic
lightyear of cream cheese.
[https://www.wolframalpha.com/](https://www.wolframalpha.com/)

If you are looking more for proven statistics that get suppressed for
political reasons, then the now-defunct hatefact site is what you want. It
featured over 700 awkward facts, with citations. Archive as one big page:
[http://archive.is/LRe05](http://archive.is/LRe05) Archive with 1 page per
category:
[http://hatefacts.subvert.pw/hub.html](http://hatefacts.subvert.pw/hub.html)

~~~
WoohDang
thanks so much

